
How Much Does It Cost to Build MVP for Web App - jacobwilson
https://blog.prototypr.io/how-much-does-it-cost-to-build-mvp-for-web-app-5f51a22c0067#.nf0xnv7mz
======
brudgers
Alternative an view that does not require backends, _Minimum Viable Product is
not a Product_ :

[http://www.themacro.com/articles/2016/01/minimum-viable-
prod...](http://www.themacro.com/articles/2016/01/minimum-viable-product-
process/)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10957479](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10957479)

